# Puppy eating poo !



## Taram (Oct 23, 2013)

Hello, my 12 week puppy juno has started eating her poo ! :-\ we are switching her food from Harringtons to Burns as recommended by the vet.

It seems to have started with the switch she's still getting half and half would this be a factor or is it just a coincidence?

A friend suggest sprinkling some franks hot sauce on it would this make her sick? 

Thanks in advance

Tara.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Friends have a pair of vizslas. They were on TOTW duck for a while and the dogs well, ate their poop. So, they switched to TOTW salmon and the problem disappeared


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Apparently in young pups it can be that they do it as they saw their mum doing it to clear up after them. Whatever the reason, distract as much as possible and don't let it panic you too much. A lot of them grow out of it.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 29, 2012)

Could indicate a lack of something in the diet. 

If not, then use pineapple chunks or juice. little bit on the food. They enjoy eating it but do not like the smell and taste when its passed.

works everytime! 8)


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi Tara,

I have read in several locations that diet is the main contributor to the poo eating drive. Diets higher in carbohydrates, and lower in protein being the main culprit. 

I would check the ingredients on both foods you have. Does the one recommended by the vet have a grain as a leading ingredient, or meat source? How do the protein to carbohydrate levels stack up? 

Why did the vet recommend you change? 

My vet has recommended a food from her shop a couple of times, and we have come to an agreement: she makes the recommendation, makes a pitch, then I go research and find something I am comfortable with (lately Orijen Six fish). Most vets (here in the US anyway) make money from selling food that their clinics carry, so I am always wary of a conflict of interest--even though I am really happy with my current vet.

I wouldn't use hot sauce; I don't know if it would make your pup sick or not, but it definitely wouldn't correct the root source of her poo eating issue. 

Good luck!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Try looking under the posting of Cat turds Delicious...... I think. I know I have posted information there. There is a name for it.


----------



## Tina Bendzsa (Apr 11, 2012)

Our Zsiggi started doing the same thing at a year old. We were completely disgusted by it and thought it was to do with his diet but he's on a mix of natural raw food and high quality dry kibble so didn't make sense. Then we were told that he just sees it as getting seconds from his meal which may not all be fully digested. He's a bit of a ravenous monster and will eat anything when given the opportunity so it was possible. We just had to be diligent and watch over him ready to pick it up as soon as he does his business. 

He's now 20 months old and has lost interest entirely unless he's feeling bored and lonely, then he does it for attention. He'll actually stand over it and look for us, he'll pretend or lick a few times (still looking for a reaction) then if we still don't pay attention he'll take a bite and come right over to us with it in his mouth (which unfortunately does get a grossed out reaction from us so it's very much positively reinforced for him). We're now trying really hard to change our habits by being outside with him in the backyard at all times and keeping our lawn poop free.

A good way to tell if it's attention-based is if he's only doing it on leisure time (i.e. doesn't eat it while on walks or when he's engaged in play)


----------



## Taram (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice. The first ingredient in the old food was maize second was chicken. In the one the vet recommended turkey is the main ingredient and there's no maize at all.

She doesn't sell any food and it's actually the same price as the old food so I was happy to change it. I'll give the pineapple juice a try and see how we get on.

It's definitely not lack of attention, if anything it might be the opposite, I have three kids 10, 7, 5 who never give her a minute! I spend more time telling them to leave her alone than I do giving out to the dog!


----------



## Tina Bendzsa (Apr 11, 2012)

Trust me! With my large family, Zsiggi doesn't suffer in the attention department either but although he thinks the world revolves around him it's impossible for us to pay attention to him 24/7. It's that 5 minutes of time I go in to answer the phone or my son runs out of toilet paper that he decides he's going to manipulate. 

I'm only saying to look for patterns or situations that might trigger him to eat poo to rule out this being a learned or manipulative behavior.


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

We did the pineapple chunks, worked a dream.


----------



## Taram (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi,
Quick update ! Day before yesterday I took the easy option and bought pineapple juice ...... Didn't work! 

Toðay I used fresh pineapple about 5 chunks in each meal, and it looks like we have success !! 

How long do I continue this for? Also is it ok with her 3 meals or just meant to be in the one meal?

Thanks again
Tara.


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

A couple of fresh pineapple chunks in each meal will be fine, glad to hear its working. I would carry on for a few weeks get out of the habit. Stop and if starts eating poopies again start with the pineapple again. It took just a couple of weeks for us for her to break the dirty habit. Hey at least she doesnt bite her nails and pick her nose. ;D


----------



## Taram (Oct 23, 2013)

Well she's at it again  goes for it straight away. She was also started hiding to go, not that I gave a huge garden but she hides under the kids trampoline where I can't get her or behind the slide. A friend suggest spraying her with the hose? Don't know about this. Any/ all advice appreciated.
Tara


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

They also sell pills that you can put over their food for the worst offenders. Put a long lead on her also, so you can have control over her. You just have to break the bad habit for a month or two. Puppies don't always digest all their food and is the reason for the poo eating. It only carries over to adult dogs if you don't get a handle on it when they are young.


----------



## Taram (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks Red. I have a long lead I'll try that today. Will also look into pills. I appreciate your advice. 
Tara.


----------



## ajmcmeans (Mar 17, 2013)

I went through this with my boy. Pills and pineapple were a waste of time and money. Changing his diet didn't make sense to me. 

He's off it now....with a little training. Now and again, he'll finish and as he's walking away he'll turn his head and think about it. I just watch. If he does decide to have a taste for old times sake, he's generally easy to call off it.


----------



## Hunter.IT (Nov 20, 2013)

http://www.cesarsway.com/dog-care/dog-health/dog-eating-feces


http://youtu.be/AplmEUoanvU


----------

